# 13a Probationary to Permanent conversion



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So I just realized I need to get going on my conversion of 13a as the probationary was issued in July 2020.

From what I can find it looks like I am repeating the entire process over again when I first applied, payments and all.

On the checklist is the need for an NBI clearance. Just want to make sure I am going down the right path before applying for another NBI clearance.

Tim


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> So I just realized I need to get going on my conversion of 13a as the probationary was issued in July 2020.
> 
> From what I can find it looks like I am repeating the entire process over again when I first applied, payments and all.
> 
> ...


I've never had to get one of these but I did perform a search and the NBI clearance is good for one year. If no one has come up with a better answer then contact the Philippine Bureau of Immigration by either message or phone call, I've done both with good results more than once over the years. Facebook official PBI link


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Their website is pretty clear on the process - it just seems odd that you would need to go thru the same steps as before since they already have all your paperwork and info from the initial application.

Also if my probationary expires on July 25, I am guessing I need to apply for the permanent before that date, does anyone know how soon before?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When I went thru the process (Probationary to Permanent), the NBI clearance (new clearance) was required to be submitted with all the rest of the paperwork. As I remember, I think I started about 3 months before the probation expired. Only my opinion but I sure feel it is well worth the effort to get it done. Seem to remember something about this also being the application for the Alien Registration Card. Also remember making a couple changes to the co-habitation letter to make it appropriate to the request for a change of status.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I did the permanent 13a a few years ago. The process is almost exactly the same as the probationary. I did have to do NBI again. I started about 3 months early to get everything done in time.

The only real difference was for the permanent I needed a notarized affidavit of cohabitation. And, just like the request letter - there is no sample provided. So, I gathered people's online samples, wrote one (did not notarize it yet), and took it to BI for review. She completely rewrote it. I took her letter to a lawyer, who completely rewrote it, and notarized it.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Fred and Tukaram, I guess I should have started sooner. Just realized they kept my original PSA marriage cert so I will need to get another one and the Notarizing of the Affidavit is a surprise. Just more places to spend my money and time. haha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Thanks Fred and Tukaram, I guess I should have started sooner. Just realized they kept my original PSA marriage cert so I will need to get another one and the Notarizing of the Affidavit is a surprise. Just more places to spend my money and time. haha


Zep, here's the cohabitation or spousal petition letter and if anyone else needs this I have it under our Useful Links section Useful Links For Expats


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks MCA. That looks pretty identical to the one I used for the probationary. I did not see the cohabitation one there but that's ok as I can just use my old one with a few changes. They accepted it before so they should now. fingers crossed..


----------

